# What systems do you own?



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 9, 2008)

My systems,

WII, ps2, ps1, Ds, GC, GBA, GBC, X-box 360, n64

what are yours?


----------



## Nate (Nov 9, 2008)

nintendo; gameboy color, gameboy advance, nintendo ds, ds lite, gamecube, wii.

sony; playstation, ps1, ps2.

microsoft; xbox 360.

:]


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2008)

Ninty: Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, Game Boy Advance SP, Game Boy Micro, Nintendo DS, Nintendo DS Lite, N64, Gamecube, Wii

Sony: PS2, PSP, PS3

Microsoft: Xbox

Sega: Genesis, Game Gear


----------



## The Chameleon (Nov 10, 2008)

Here are mine:

Wii, SNES, DS, 360 PS2 and an N64.


----------



## Micah (Nov 10, 2008)

GBA, DS, GCN, Wii


----------



## ZAR (Nov 12, 2008)

I own all of the Nintendo systems along with some others:

Atari Flashback
NES (2)
Sega Genesis
SNES
N64 (2)
Gamecube
Wii


----------



## VantagE (Nov 12, 2008)

GC, DS, WII.

Soon as I get into the ball rolling with my new job I might have the PS3 also...or 360...or both...


----------



## Boy (Nov 12, 2008)

Gameboy Advance SP, Gamecube, DS, Wii.
I'm not that into Sony or Microsoft consoles.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 12, 2008)

I am wanting to get the PS3 because of LPB (Little Big Planet)

And Grand Trismo as well as ummm.... Drake? Can't remember the name of the game...


----------



## MitchHanson (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a Wii, PC, DS, GBA, GBC, and some emulators.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 13, 2008)

WII
DS Original
DS Lite
N64
GCN
(Was gonna get a DSi, but found out it was region blocked... )
GBA SP
GBC


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 13, 2008)

SNES, N64, GC, Wii
GB, GBC, GBA, DS


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 13, 2008)

SNES, N64, GCN, Wii, DS, Xbox 360


----------



## Duke (Nov 13, 2008)

I have the WII, PSP, PS2, Gamecube, N64, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy Advance SP, Nintendo DS, Nintendo DS Lite,Genesis, Gameboy Micro, and GameGear. :gyroidcircle:


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Nov 13, 2008)

Nintendo Entertainment System, Super NES, Nintendo 64, GameCube, Wii, DS Lite, Game Boy Advance Micro, Xbox, Sega Genesis, Sega 32x, Sega Dreamcast, Atari Jaguar, and Atari 2600. I think that's it. All but, like, two of these are in storage now though.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 13, 2008)

Gamecube, DS Lite, Wii, Psp, and a friends broken Xbox 360.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sega Genesis, GBC, N64, GBA, GCN, PS2, DS, Wii, PC

about that order too.  I also played a decent amount of SNES and Dremacast through a couple of good friends.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 13, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Gamecube, DS Lite, Wii, Psp, and a friends broken Xbox 360.


RROD?


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 13, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, the Audio/Video stopped working.


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 13, 2008)

Sega, Gameboy, Playstation, Gameboy advance, Ds, Xbox, & Wii


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 24, 2008)

I pride myself on my Intellivision. <3


----------



## Alex Strand (Nov 25, 2008)

Microsoft Xbox 360, Nintendo 64, Nintendo Wii, Nintendo Gameboy Colour, Nintendo Gameboy Advance SP.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

NES
*SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Gameboy color
Gameboy advance
DS
DS lite
*PSP
*PS1
*PS2
*PS3
Xbox 360

* = my dad's, but I can still use them.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 25, 2008)

360, Wii, DS


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2008)

I got a Xbox 360 , Gamecube , DS , Wii 



Thats about it.


----------



## MygL (Dec 27, 2008)

im not sooo rich so evry time i want to buy the new console i need to sell the one i have soo i just have

Wii, NDS (first one)

my brother has PS3 and i play it sumtimes


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 9, 2009)

360, wii, ds phat, gba sp, gamecube, psp, n64, snes, nes. thats it  =/


----------



## jackechan (Jan 9, 2009)

Wii, GBA, DS lite


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 9, 2009)

Wii, DS Lite, GameCube. I used to have an NES, SNES, Nintendo 64, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, and DS Phat, but I always had to sell my old consoles to get money to buy the new ones.


----------



## Erica (Jan 9, 2009)

Game Cube*, NES*, Game Boy Advance*, Game Boy Advance SP, Nintendo DS*, Wii, Xbox, PSP*, N64*


*Either broken or I gave it away


----------



## Melee201 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got the Wii, N64, GBA SP, DS, and Gamecube.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got the Wii, PS3, PS2, PS1, PSP. I used to have the GBA, but it got lost somewhere along the way when I moved to a new different house.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 10, 2009)

GBA, DS, GBC, Wii, GCN, Sega, 64, Xbox, Xbox360 :3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2009)

xbox, 360, snes, n64, gamecube, wii, ps, ps2, sega


----------



## KHero (Jan 10, 2009)

GameBoy Color, GameBoy Advance, GameBoy  Advance SP, DS, DS Lite, Nintendo 64, Gamecube, Wii, PS2, PSP, Xbox 360.


----------



## StbAn (Jan 11, 2009)

Wii, PC, GBASP, GC, PS1, XBOX. and I will wait to the DSi.


----------



## Joe (Jan 11, 2009)

Not much :/
Wii, DS, Ps2, PS1, GBA (LOST)
xD


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 11, 2009)

SNES, N64, gamecube, wii, game boy, game boy color, DS.

and emulators for the GB, NES, genesis, GBA, SNES, and N64 that i haven't touched since high school. well... besides a brief stint in college.

i hope to get a PS2 soon. PS3s are too expensive at the mo.


----------



## GAMER605 (Jan 12, 2009)

PS1
PS2
PS3
Xbox
N64
Genesis
SNES
PC
Nintendo gamecube
SEGA
Nintendo wii
Nintendo DS Lite
Gameboy colour
Gameboy Advance

and i might save up for a 360 otherwise buy more ps3 games lol


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wii, 360, PS3, GC, DS


----------



## Fontana (Jan 13, 2009)

I have DS, Wii and ps2 =(


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 13, 2009)

wii n64 gb gbc gba gc ds snes nes ps1 ps2 ps3 sega-megadrive sega master-system xbox xbox-360 turbographX PC tabletop-pacman

i win


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 13, 2009)

Sega Master System, Sega Megadrive, Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gamecube, NES, SNES, DS, PSP, PS1, PS2, PS3, Wii.

Possibly some more but I can't think what systems I have tucked away right now.

EDIT: Am I the first one to have a Sega Master System? :O


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 13, 2009)

I have: Gameboy, GBA, GBA SP, DS, Gamecube, PS2, Wii, SNES, and N64.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 13, 2009)

Harry J.W. said:
			
		

> wii n64 gb gbc gba gc ds snes nes ps1 ps2 ps3 sega-megadrive sega master-system xbox xbox-360 turbographX PC tabletop-pacman
> 
> i win


Not a contest.

NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, PS1, Xbox 360, Gameboy(original, colour), GBA, DS


----------



## frogjumper02 (Jan 13, 2009)

ZAR said:
			
		

> I own all of the Nintendo systems along with some others:
> 
> Atari Flashback
> NES (2)
> ...


whats about the portable ones like GB and the Virtual Boy


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 13, 2009)

Wii and PS2 and....... thats it xD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 13, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Wii and PS2 and....... thats it xD


And a DS, SP and .....thats it


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 13, 2009)

Harry J.W. said:
			
		

> wii n64 gb gbc gba gc ds snes nes ps1 ps2 ps3 sega-megadrive sega master-system xbox xbox-360 turbographX PC tabletop-pacman
> 
> i win


Congratz <_<??.......


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 13, 2009)

Harry J.W. said:
			
		

> wii n64 gb gbc gba gc ds snes nes ps1 ps2 ps3 sega-megadrive sega master-system xbox xbox-360 turbographX PC tabletop-pacman
> 
> i win


I don't see a commodore 64 in that there post.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jan 29, 2009)

NES, SNES N64, NGC, Wii, PS1, PS2, Gameboy, Gameboy color, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy Advance SP, Nintendo DS orginal, Nitendo DS Lite, and XBox 1.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

atari,NES,SNES,dreamcast,genesis,n64,ps1,ps2,ps3,GC,wii,xbox,xbox360 and i have all the gameboys (including micro) also ds,ds lite,psp

NOTE: some of the old ones are my sisters but she gave to me


----------



## starlightskies (Jan 29, 2009)

my systems 
wii, ds, ps2,psp,ps3,ps1,GC,xbox,xbox 360


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a NES (Broken), Super Nintendo, N64, Gamecube, Gameboy Advance, DS(Fat), and a Wii.


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 4, 2009)

Wowo, VG, you almost have every nintendo consol, all you need is the citrual boy


----------



## John102 (Feb 4, 2009)

every Nintendo system listed


----------



## Resonate (Feb 4, 2009)

I have:
Nintendo Systems: Gameboy Color (yellow), Gameboy Advance, Gamecube, Nintendo DS, and Wii

Other: PC, PS1(sold), and Sega Saturn!


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmm lets see, atari, NES, SNES, Sega Genesis, Sega Saturn, GBA, PS, PS2, PSP, PS3 (RIP), and soon to be Xbox360.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a Wii, DS, and N64.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 4, 2009)

Wii, PS3, PSP, DS, GBA Micro, NES, N64 and XBOX.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2009)

Nintendo 64, ds lite, gameboy advance, gamecube, Wii, gameboy color :gyroiddance:


----------



## Beany (Feb 4, 2009)

DS, Xbox 360, Wii, Game Boy Advance SP, Game Boy Color, N64.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> every Nintendo system listed


Every?


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 4, 2009)

i have a wii and thats all it is my first system


----------



## djman900 (Feb 4, 2009)

wii,xbox360,ps2,2 nintendo dses,ds lite, gameboy advance sp,nintendo 64,nintendo gamcube


----------



## Rene (Feb 11, 2009)

wii, nds lite, psp, game cube, GBA, GBC, playstation 1, nes

oh right, the N64, almost forgot 
i had that pikachu edition  was so proud of it back then  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Cool J (Feb 11, 2009)

Wii, N64, Ds, Ds Light ,Gamecube, Ps2, Ps3, Xbox, Xbox 360, Nes, Gameboy Sp, Gameboy Advance, PS1, Some system that connects to your t.v and allows you to play like atari games


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wii, PS2, PS1, DS, DS lite, GBC, GBA, GBSP, PSP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 13, 2009)

I just read my first post.

I'm going to edit it.

Awful spelling.


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can just save time and say what i dont own i have every system released except game gear, ps3, and x-box360.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

NES, SNES, Sega Genesis, Playstation 1, Playstation 2, N64, Gamecube, Wii, DS Lite, Gameboy Color, regular old school gameboy


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 13, 2009)

i just have: GBA, wii, DS, PS2.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 13, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> I can just save time and say what i dont own i have every system released except game gear, ps3, and x-box360.


*sigh* _every?_


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 13, 2009)

well you no how old i am even the sega pico that had little books for tapes..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 13, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> well you no how old i am even the sega pico that had little books for tapes..


Virtural boy?

intella-vision?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

lol ya can tell how old I am, I got an NES when they first came out for christmas, still have it, still in great condition


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 13, 2009)

heck i still got atari with the worst game in histoy et


----------



## Hal (Feb 13, 2009)

GBC,GBA,GBA:SP,PS2,XBOX,GAMECUBE,WII,DS,DS LITE,PS,SEGA


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay here goes: GB Pocket, GB Color, SNES, 64, Wii and XBOX360.

Not much but I have the classics! =P


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have

GBA, Wii, N64, PS2, SNES, Gamecube, DS Lite and Master System.


----------



## Will (Feb 20, 2009)

Wii, DS, PS1 and 2, Gameboy, Gameboy Colour, Gameboy Advanced SP, Sega and an N64.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 22, 2009)

what's GCN??


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 22, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> what's GCN??


Gamecube Nintendo


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 23, 2009)

DS , game cube , ps2 , n64 , :3


----------



## Dire (Feb 25, 2009)

i have wii,DS,gameboy,Xbox,gameboy color!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 25, 2009)

Wii, DS, PSP, PS2, Gamecube.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 25, 2009)

Wii, DS, GBA, GC.


----------



## ACFan29 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's mine:
PS3, Wii, DS, GBA, GBA SP, GBC, N64. That's it.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 25, 2009)

Forgot.
I got a PS1 and a GBA.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Feb 25, 2009)

Wii,  xbox 1, xbox 360, Sega, NES, SNES, Gamecube, DS, PS2.

thats all i think.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 25, 2009)

Might as well update mine:
NES
SNES
N64
Virtual Boy (Broken, but it was a piece of *censored.2.0* anyways.)
Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Um... Gamecube
DS Fat
Wii
PS1
Commodore 64 (Another broken one <_< .  But this one was awesome.)


----------



## Phoenix Days (Mar 19, 2009)

all of  what you have except ps1 &2 and gbc then all of nintendo consoles.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 19, 2009)

nintendo;gameboy pocket gameboy color, gameboy advance, nintendo ds, ds lite, gamecube, wii.(had a nintendo 64)NES.SNES

sony; ps2,ps3.

microsoft; xbox.

atatri:atari

commodore 64(broken)


----------



## Princess (Mar 19, 2009)

all Nintendo home systems
ps, ps2
game boy (yah it still works XD)
psp


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 19, 2009)

i have a nintendo (original), super nintendo, gameboy color, gameboy advance, gameboy SP, DS, gamecube, wii, playstation, PS2, and Xbox


----------



## fitzy (Mar 19, 2009)

I own a Wii,PS3,PS2,N64,Gameboy Advance SP and a DS!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 19, 2009)

PS2, Wii, Gamecube, Nintendo DS Lite, Gameboy Advance, N64 and PS1


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> all Nintendo home systems
> ps, ps2
> game boy (yah it still works XD)
> psp


Every Nintendo Home console you sure about that?


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 26, 2009)

I got a SNES, N64, PS1 & 2 (PS2 broke though), GBA & GBASP, DS & DSLite, GBC, Wii and Gamecube.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wii,PS2,DS,N64,GC,XB360


----------



## Kiley (Mar 26, 2009)

wii, ds lite,GNC,nd game boy color


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

wii, ps2 (which i dont know why because i hate sony), DS, GBA, n64,GC, and trying to get a 360.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wii, Dsi (tomorrow), PS3. Thats it. Oh and my brother has an original ds.


----------

